# Twin Bucklings!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Checked on Paint this morning who had went past her due date by 2 weeks. So needless to say I didnt see when she bred!! She had one on the ground an had him cleaned an was working on having the other. She popped the last one out I cleaned the sack off his nose an put then on the hay where she was suppose to have em. They are just a few mins old so will get pics when I go out to make sure they are nursing!! Last time this doe gave me twin doelings guess you cant get that everytime!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, great!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok so Paint made a lier outta me!! Went back out an she is cleaning ANOTHER baby!!! So the title should have read Trip Bucklings!!!. This is my first set of trips for me an Im pretty sure hers. I got some pics while I was out there in shock.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice trips, Marcey! I got 3 sets of trips out 6 does this year. Seems like a lot of boer triplets this year.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks!! If she had been bigger while carrying I might have guessed trips but she didnt get any bigger than she did last time around. Shes not a big doe maybe 80lds. She has alot of milk goat in her, which makes for a really nice bag full of milk.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I could see part of her bag. Looks like a dairy goat with that big udder.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

With all that milk, she'll probably wean 150lbs++ of kids.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice set of babies! Love the one with the red tail! Dang does' code,...seeing as you caught her in action she just had to throw another surprise at you!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess her at 25% boer. Heres a pic of her from last summer. Not sure what breed of milk goat...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow congrats on trips! That is good to hear she did well with them being about 80#, as I have one doe that is about hmmm maybe 125 although she FF with a single


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

It's too bad we don't have a proper farm...I'n take the speckled eared boy off your hands in a heartbeat and make a pack weather outta him..he's just so cute!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She is a pretty doe and gave you some nice meat boys for the market or freezer.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I left the three stoogies to bask in the sun after making sure they had full bellies. Mom an babies seem to be doing well. I will keep a close eye on them over the next couple days to make sure no one is getting pushed back too much.


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

How cute!


----------

